# Vizsla tails good for more than waggin'.



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our grandson loves Scarlet's tail:
http://picasaweb.google.com/rick.schoenborn/ScarletSTail#


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Too funny.
Scarlet's looks is priceless.


----------

